# 2002 SE-R won't start



## Mazda_Gremlyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone can help me out. My sister's 2002 Sentra SE-R won't start. Lights and radio all work fine, I turned on the head lights and tried to start it up and the head lights dimmed (therefore starter is drawing power). It just sounds like its trying to turn over but won't when I turn the key. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Vapor Lock? Sometimes the cylinders can fill with fuel and the resulting compression of the liquid gives too much resistance to the starter. Not likely though with a newer FI motor, so I dunno. Could just be a defective starter.


----------



## Mazda_Gremlyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Well the starter is drawing power though, so it leads me to believe it is a problem with a part after the starter. Anyone had a similar problem? I did a search and came up with one thread similar, but the guy didn't post the exact problem and solution.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is there any cranking at all or do the lights/radio just turn off when u turn the key to "Start"?

Could be a bad starter.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How old is your battery?
Yeah, you may have a bad starter...


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I had to repair my starter @ 1200 miles.... mine didn't even try to crank over though......lights and everything were perfect, but I had to push start it for a few days until I got it to the dealer. I think it was something with one of the wires in the starter came disconnected.... I also know that there is a connecter against the firewall on the drivers side that also has to do with the starter. I found this out when my car wouldn't start after installing my CAI. it is just a little black clip with a couple wires and by looking at it we couldn't even tell it was disconnected, we just happened to touch it looking for other stuff and realized.... give that a try, I'm sure it isn't likely... but if it is that simple it'd be nice....


----------



## Mazda_Gremlyn (Oct 12, 2003)

haha, at least it worked right? yeah, its trying to crank, the engines shakes up a sotrm too. Its at the dealer now, so I guess we'll see what goes down. Kinda nice that the warranty covers towing to the nearest dealership.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah that's cool... they'll get it fixed and it will be as good as new(hopefully)

what kind of loaner u guys get??


----------



## Mazda_Gremlyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Hah, loaner? thats wishful thinking... we didn't get one, guess its not going to be in there long enough...? whats the deal with the loaner cars anyway, when are we supposed to get em?


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

mine was fixed same day so I didn't, but you have to wait... they shoulda gave u one  other car companies do??


----------



## 02SER_in_KY (Jul 16, 2003)

*2002 SE-R starter problems*

My wife has a 2002 SE-R and it starts, however it almost always takes multiple cranks of the engine before it turns over. It has done this sine the first month we got it. We took it in once and they claimed the couldn't reproduce. Now its doing it virtually every other time. We took it in yesterday and they told us they needed to keep it over night. Wanted to do a fuel-pressure test on it.

Hope they fix it. I hate having a new car with a problem that makes it sound like its 10 years old.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

my dealer replaced my starter, flywheel and clutch because some bodyshop kids were doing burnouts while they were supposed to be fixing an inch long scratch...long story...damn body shop...anyway, they gave me an '03 Corrolla LE as a loaner, a very decent little car, it makes rush hour almost enjoyable.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

and i thought i was the only person with a starter problem... mine was messed up @ 1200 miles.... guess that is a problem area with the spec


----------



## Mazda_Gremlyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone know what the deal is with loaners, how long do they have to keep it before we get one? the car is supposed to be done tomorrow morning, bright and early at 8:30....  why couldn't we get it tonight damnit? eh well.


----------



## 02SER_in_KY (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 2002 SE-R starter problems*



02SER_in_KY said:


> *My wife has a 2002 SE-R and it starts, however it almost always takes multiple cranks of the engine before it turns over. It has done this sine the first month we got it. We took it in once and they claimed the couldn't reproduce. Now its doing it virtually every other time. We took it in yesterday and they told us they needed to keep it over night. Wanted to do a fuel-pressure test on it.
> 
> Hope they fix it. I hate having a new car with a problem that makes it sound like its 10 years old.
> 
> *


Welp, our Nissan dealer kept my wifes car overnite to do a fuel pressure test and said they found a leak. So, they replaced the fuel pump. They are keeping it overnight again to see if it that stopped the leak. Anyone else who had starter problems, what ended up being your fix? We'll soon know for sure if the fuel pump was the cause in our case.


----------



## Mazda_Gremlyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Our problem was apparently a clog on the throttlebody due to carbon build up :bs: i say. Especially now that the CEL has come up...


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

i used to work for nissan and what you have sounds like a miscommunication between the ecm and the transponder key.
they might have told you otherwise to keep you cool since they made you wait so long. also warranty wont pay them for just reprogramming your key,so they would have to find something else to file a warranty claim


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2003)

3 words crank posision sensor, trust me on this one


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Mazda_Gremlyn said:


> *Anyone know what the deal is with loaners, how long do they have to keep it before we get one? the car is supposed to be done tomorrow morning, bright and early at 8:30....  why couldn't we get it tonight damnit? eh well. *


I've got one every time I've taken my car in for warranty work. Sometimes they call me back a couple of hours after I dropped the car off. If it's major repairs they will automatically give you one. For smaller stuff, they won't offer, but will give you one if you ask. No charge. WARRANTY work only though.


----------



## XterraXtreme (Oct 17, 2003)

Mazda_Gremlyn said:


> *Anyone know what the deal is with loaners, how long do they have to keep it before we get one? the car is supposed to be done tomorrow morning, bright and early at 8:30....  why couldn't we get it tonight damnit? eh well. *


 '

Good luck on a loaner with Nissan. I was very shocked last week though. My wife took our in to have all the windshield moldings replaced inder warranty and have the steering rack replaced... also... under warranty. Anyway they were going to have the car a few hours and they were going to bring her and the kids home and pick them back up again to get the car... well the service advisor saw her waiting with the kids for the van to show up and he decided to give her an '04 sentra 1.8 S as a loaner. It was obvious we werent the first people to have "borrowned" this car too. Anyway they ended up having our car until the next afternoon. As far as the '04 Sentra... well the seats were like sitting on burlap sacks and once you get used to that 2.5 a 1.8 just cant compete. Other than HATING the look of the front bumper it was an overall nice car. Anyone wanting to know about the steering rack going bad in our car at 6K let me know... it was kinda bizaare and I know from other posts that it is affecting lots of people. I will tell you what to look for to see if yours needs replacing. Back to loaners... well... GOOD LUCK.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

So is your car fixed? If so, please let us know the solution. Thanks. My car won't start right now and I need help.


----------

